
Are you seeking freelance work? - juoemeka
I added gigs listing to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careermove.io a while ago and I have been getting software development, marketing, and content requests from business owners.<p>If you are interested, please sign up here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;careermove.io and I will take things from there by matching you with gigs
======
sloaken
You have one job listed. You should take the plural out of your words.

~~~
juoemeka
I have more jobs. I am yet to update the gigs listing. Right now, I am focused
on finding freelancers for clients. I think that's more important than any
other thing

~~~
sloaken
With only one job posted, how many developers do you expect to attract?
Likewise if I had a job available, seeing only one other company had employed
your services I would be hesitant to send work to you.

------
karthie_a
thanks this is helpful , i am really at early stages of my freelancing with
nearly double digit experience still struggling to get initial break in
freelancing.Would like to know more from employers perspective on what they
look for in a freelancer.

------
doczoidberg
How can I connect or edit my profile? Nothing happens on the page

~~~
juoemeka
I will look into it

